# empire need help and edvice



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

just a quick note im trying to build a fluffy army based on an empire group who dont believe in the heresy of magic and such and base themselves soley on science 

so the first point is what do the empire have non magical to deal with other peoples magic units and can you make this army competitive in any way ? 

just on note i have not used my empire army in years but i know i have enough bits and pieces lying around to get a decent army started cheers for all comments


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess your best bet on non-magical defence would be warrior priests.
Other than that you could include a lot off fast cavalry, scouts, hochland long rifles and even flying characters to assasinate enemy wizards.
And when al else fails there's this thing called... PIGEON BOMBS!!!
That is all I can think of for stopping those magic storms.

To make the army competitive you should try to balance things out.
So avoid relying only on shooting aka gunlines.
For a competitive army about 2000-2250pts I'd say:
- 2 blocks of infantry with detachments 
- 1 block of either flaggelants or greatswords
- 1 unit of handgunners with hochland long rifle
- 2 cannons
- 1 helblaster
- 1 unit of either pistoliers or outriders
- 1 unit of vanilla knights
- archlector
- bsb
- 2 engineers, at least 1 with pigeon bombs

Competitive yet also fluffy IMO


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

so warrior priest dont actualy have any magic abilities? i was trying to go for a science army so bye bye magic and religion and hello to mr cannon and mrs cold steel but if this is too impossible then perhaps i should rethink fluff


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Well praying isn't magic.
Praying is asking someone else (God) to do some magic.

And to be really competitive without mages or warrior priests just isn't going to happen.
The only way is to use engineers and handgunner marksmen, all with hochland long rifles.
But then again that's just plain cheesy


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

true and only the french like cheese maybe ill rethink my fluff will either go for magic or religious i dont really see why priests would be in an army with wizards surely no mortal man should be able to wield such power lol anyways thanks for the ADVICE (sorry for the typo at the top)


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Empire do have a God of Science. Just say the Priests follow him/her (can't remember who it is ).


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

You could always take a wizard for the purposes of a scroll caddy - model him in such a wa that he is not flaunting his powers they are only there to disrupt the enemies.

If your familiar with 40k remember that techpriests mix science and religion together so I think there is a place for priests in a "science" army. But you should definitely be looking at engineers, and dont overlook the pigeon bombs, yes there is only a 1/3 chance of hitting and a 1/6 chance of hitting yourself, but it can cause a lot of damage to rank and file troops and with infinite range (I think) it can be quite nasty!!

But I echo the points above science for empire is where some strength lies but just dont over do it otherwise it can get a bit cheesy even if it is in the name of science.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

lol i looked at the pigeon bombs love them the chance to desimate a squad allways puts a smile on my face so if i can fit them in i shall


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

just a quicky, will you still be using magic weapons?? otherwise ethereals will be a right pain in the rear regions


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

you could do it with a crazy gun line, each with two attachments, set up in front at angles to prevent over run

5 swoard with sheild>...........\ /......< 5 sword with sheild
10 gun line with Mrk and hoc>__

now have about 6 of those and you will dominate. also if your up agienst any erithal you have to have some type of magic/weapon that can damage them
max your engineers for heros and give them eather hocs(not moving) or piegens (On the march, much fun, always do a budadaew bird nose when i launch them lol:laugh also max out your artillary, what kind depends on your oponit, cannons for big tough amrys and mortors and hell storm for hord armys. steam tank gose good agienst eather.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

haha so that wont be too cheese then will it ? and need keep reading rule book so different to 40k but i shall steam on and try to get some form of list up when i have time thanks for all comments keep them coming


----------

